# Sweet Rosie



## dogsnkiddos (Jul 22, 2008)

When you came to us and the horrors of your life before were slowly revealed I promised you would never know that pain or loneliness again. Today I kept my promise and released you from the cancer that so quickly ravished you. You were the sweetest, most committed dog I have ever had the pleasure to share life with. You will be sorely missed my Rosie Posey.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss of Rosie  Rest In Peace Rosie, your pain is no more...


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Questforfire (Apr 18, 2012)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am sorry to hear of your loss. 
Sheilah


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. It took true love and courage to keep your promise. Big hugs to you and your entire family.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. May you take comfort in the memories of the good times you shared.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

:teary: I'm so sorry for your loss!!!


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss. You were lucky to have each other in life.
Run free sweet Rosie...


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

So sorry for your loss. We don't want them to suffer, but so hard to do.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm sorry. RIP Rosie.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

:hugs: I'm so sorry.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl,Rosie.Run free pretty girl,run free.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am sorry.


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

My sympathies to you and your family. You cared for her so well all her life with you and put her needs first when it was time. Run free, sweet Rosie.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry. Rest in peace, Rosie. :angel:


----------



## Dotty (Mar 19, 2012)

I am sorry 
It looks like Rosie had a loving family in you, lucky gal.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I am so very sorry :hugs:

Run free Rosie.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. Run free sweet Rosie..


----------

